# New Training Book



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Last night on 20/20 John Stossel had a segment with Tamar Gellar on her book, The Loved Dog. I bought it today and am really impressed with her methods. For those that feel Cesar Millans methods may be harsh, this would be a great training tool for you. Her methods are treat and reward good behavior.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, i watched it last night too. I just wish the segment was longer. What do you like most about the book Sandi?
I thought that was sad that he(John Stossel) had to return the dog he had before because he could not train it.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Darn it I missed it! But thanks for the info about the book...I will pick it up @ the bookstore asap!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Shannon, I like to read all types of training books/ideas. This book is a little different as to forming a friendship with the dog that would make them want to be with you and do what is expected, rather than doing anything out of fear. The conformation show people figured this out a long time ago by baiting the dogs to keep them happy in the ring. Tamar Geller practices keeping the dog happy. I like that.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I watched it too and thought the same thing, I wished it were a little longer of a segment. I had seen her once before on Oprah and was impressed. I am going to get the book also.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seen her on a few different shows. I like her training ideas. Seems like the show was geared for her to sell more books, because the segment was short and mentioned her book quite a few times.

John Stossel's dogs were so cute. were they Havs or do you think designer. He did mention "breeder". He should have gotten a trainer before he gave te dog back.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Michele--I love the new picture of Kodi and Shelby!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I just ran up to our local Target store and bought the book. For anyone who has a Target nearby, it was on sale for $17.00 and change. I guess I know what I will be doing tonight :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was just thinking that maybe we can add to this thread by posting our fave books on any dog topic, nutrition, training, language, health, breeding, etc..... 

It would be nice to have a thread where anyone can quickly scan over to see what books others recommend or don't recommend. 

What do you think? Maybe Melissa can make it a sticky thread.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k.

Here are my recommendations (for now):

*Puppy School*, by Gwen Bailey "7 steps to the perfect puppy"

*Idiot's Guide to Positive Training for Dogs*, by Pamela Dennison

*Clicker Training*, by Karen Pryor

*The Joyous Havanese*, by Kathryn Braund

*The Havanese*, by Diane Klumb

I have read these books and recommend all of them.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I would like to add to the list

"The Monks of New Skete" "How to be your Dog's Best Friend"

Barbara Woodhouse's "No Bad Dogs The Woodhouse Way"

Both books were published in the 70's but still have some great information.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

*I would like to add*

Before and After Getting Your Puppy by Dr. Ian Dunbar.

I just read 1/2 of this book today and I really like his method of training. He doesn't believe in scolding the dogs or doing alpha rolls. He is more about training puppies on the proper things to chew on and house soiling.

Some of the Amazon reviews are mixed because he is very strong in his beliefs that you should teach your puppy certain things by a certain point in their lives, such as the puppy should meet 100 people by the time they are 12 weeks old to help them be more people friendly and use to people. He doesn't say it is impossible to train a dog that is older than that to be use to people, just that it is more difficult than it would be than at a younger age.

The book is an easy read and has some humor in it. I'll give it a shot and see how it goes  Of course now I have to buy more kong toys because I don't think 4 is going to cut it .

I also have My Smart Puppy By Brian Kilcommons and Sarah Wilson. I have just glaced over this book, but I like the concept behind it.

Dixie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My vet gave me Dr. Dunbar's book How to Train a New Dog Old Tricks and though I did think a lot of it was very good, I do think that he scolds dogs. One of his methods to teach not to bite is to yell at the dog that he's a jerk and slam the door on his face. To me, that's just as bad as telling a dog "NO."

However, I do have to say that I have implemented some of his other ideas... I like to read a lot of books on training and then taking a little bit out of each according to what I feel I can/want to implement with Kubrick.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, Lina! I had no idea that Dr. Dunbar would talk to a dog that way. In the book I am reading he really has stressed treating the dogs nicely. Although I am only 1/2 way through, so maybe he has left the name calling for the end in this book? 

Now I am interested in reading the book you mentioned just to see the difference. 

I too like to read different books and pick out things from each. You never know for sure what is going to work for you and your pup until your in the mix of it 

Dixie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"I too like to read different books and pick out things from each. You never know for sure what is going to work for you and your pup until your in the mix of it "

That is very true, Dixie! You dont' really know until you have the pup what will sit well with you as to the different training methods. Also, if you have a very dominate type of dog, or a sneaky, intelligent little devil, you might change course. lol 

I like that we can list the books we've read and our comments. I'm sure it will help many people.  Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

*Dr Dunbar's book online*

I was doing a little bit of research on Dr. Dunbar and found his "Before You Get Your Puppy" book online for free. They have it available in pdf format athttp://www.jamesandkenneth.com/new_puppy.html

This is technically the first 1/2 of "Before & After Getting Your Puppy." Thought some of you might enjoy checking it out. I'm all for free books! Now where are the free Kongs?? 

Thanks for starting this thread and everyone sharing their insight! I really enjoy learning all the different methods that work for others. 

Dixie


----------

